# [SOLVED] Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Things I need help with:*

*1.* I need help with a water cooling system. I never had one. I never had a good computer with latest parts that overheat a lot ether. I am wondering what parts I will want to cool? I am thinking about cooling processor and memory because those are the parts I am going to overclock.

*2. *Most parts you see below were suggested to me long time ago. If there are better deals available I would mind getting them. Or maybe there is better hardware that costs same price or a little more, but it would be worth it. Even if I have to spend more money. I am getting this system and I will be using it for a long time....., so I don't mind spending a little more now, to relief it's future existence (I am not planing to upgrade any parts in future)

*Survey:*

*1. Budget:* How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
- I am willing to spend $1500-$2000, but I don't mind adding a couple hundreds as well as don't mind spending money =). Basecaly I am always open to new suggestion and if I think it will be worth it - I will get it.
*2. Brands:* Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?
- As long as it works well - I don't care
*3. Multitasking:* Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?
- HEAVY multitasking.
*4. Gaming:* Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
- I am not a heavy gamer, but I will want to play latest game time-to-time..... (Crysis for example)
*5. Calculations:* Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?
I will be doing A LOT of HEAVY 3D designing, as well as some video editing. Video editing I don't care much, but 3D design part is important because I am going to University to study Architecture.
*6. Overclocking: *Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
- Yes. I will be overclocking processor and memory. I don't want to overclock the hard drive and the video cards (perhaps you can suggest me factory overclocked video cards instead of the ones I listed?). One thing to note is that I never overclocked, so I will need your help with it.
*7. Storage:* How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?
- I already made my choice storage and amount wise below, but I am always open to new suggestions.
*8. Legacy Support:* Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?
- I don't think so. No.
*9. Operating System:* Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?
- Vista
*10. Case: *Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?
- I really like a case I linked to below, but it has some cooling problems (based on newegg feedback), so I will need help with cooling (I'll probably go with water cooling). See questions below.
*11. Accessories:* Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?
- I already bought all that.
*12. Recycled Components:* Will you be reusing any components you already have?
- No
*13. Monitor: *If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?
- I already got it
*14. Stores: *Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
- I would highly prefer newegg, but I am always open to any other store if they have what new egg does not, or have it with a better price.
*15. Location: *What country do you live in?
USA, California.

*I want this, but I am always open to new suggestions.
(in case there is a better deal, or something new that is worth buying):*

*This stuff was suggested to me long time ago. I didn't buy anything yet. I will start buying when I am 100% sure what I want to get.*

*$100* - MSI P6N Diamond LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
Gonna go SLI on it.

*$220* - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor - Retail
I am planing on overclocking this.

*$35 x2 = $70* Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail
so all together 4GBs (4x1GB). I am going for overclocking on this part too.

*$185 x2 = $370* - 2x EVGA 512-P3-N802-AR GeForce 8800GT Superclocked 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail
Gonna go for SLI and overclocking if it is possible.

*$120* - SILVERSTONE ST85ZF ATX12V EPS12V 850W SLI Certified Power Supply 90V ~ 264V (Auto Range) - Retail

*$170* - Western Digital Raptor X WD1500AHFD 150GB 10,000 RPM 16MB Cache Serial ATA150 Hard Drive - OEM
This is going to be the main drive where the system + programs are.

*$85 x2 = 170* Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gbs Hard Drive - OEM
Gonna keep my media on one of this drives and back it up to the other one.

*$55* - ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler - Retail
I was suggested with this CPU cooler, but I am not sure now, because I want go with water cooling. See question below.

*$200 *- COOLER MASTER - COSMOS 1000 (ATX Full Tower Computer Case) - Retail

*This ends up to about $1500, while I wanted to spend about $2000 and maybe more
(in case I decide that I really really want something..*

*When I am done building my system I will donate money to techsupportforum for the help.
Thanks in advance to everyone that will help me find right solutions for my new system.*


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

I can tell you right now that I don't like the memory and the processor, because I think a much better solution can be found for a one or two more hundreds.


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

I would look at a nforce 700 series board...little newer...if you want to stick with MSI they have a few boards to look at...I agree with you about the processor as well...maybe go for a q9300...better tech and all. As far as the case goes, I have a lil bias towards Antec cases (I like them a lot, have tried others, but keep coming back). If you haven't looked at the P180 series, you might want to...decent price, smaller (might be a problem depending on how you want to do water...if you do water...though it does have grommets for external already), and they tend to be fairly quiet. If you stick with air, take a look at the xigmatech HDT-S1283...it does pretty well at frostytech...

~P


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*



patriothntr said:


> *1.* I would look at a nforce 700 series board
> *2.* if you want to stick with MSI they have a few boards to look at...
> *3.* I agree with you about the processor as well...maybe go for a q9300...
> *4.* better tech and all. As far as the case goes,


1. Can you tell me how is nforce 700 better then what I have? can you give me a link? I couldn't find it.

2. What is MSI and is it a better choice to go with?

3. Same about the processor. How is q9300 better then q9600? Is q9300 overclockes better then q9600 or something like this?

4. About the case and watercooling - I really like the outside look of the case that I have + it is very big, so that I would have some space for the internal water cooling. Internal water cooling is what I would really want. I hope external or internet does not effect the quality of it's work. does it?

PS: I replied to *patiothntr*'s comment, but every one is welcome to answer my questions to make the process faster. I really appreciate it.


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

1. http://www.nvidia.com/docs/IO/35382/LC_NV_motherboards_INTEL_Mar08.pdf
The 780i has 3x pcix16 2.0, which is the nicest upgrade...but it obviously costs quite a bit more...lookin at $220-250 for the cheapest. 
2. MSI is the brand of the motherboard you had specified...so I was looking at that brand (some folks have brand loyalty)...I personally like MSI and Gigabyte the best...but that's a personal preference. 
3. the q9300 is a little faster stock than the Q6600, probably can OC to around 3-3.2 or so pretty easily...the q6600 will prolly OC a little higher, but will get hotter and suck power. It costs about $275
4. Stick with the case if you like it...it's a good one, and easy to add WC to if you go that way.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

the q6600 is better for overclocking 


and as for the ram if you want 4gb get 2x2gb sticks (for overclocking)


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*



1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> and as for the ram if you want 4gb get 2x2gb sticks (for overclocking)


Can you please link me to a correct product on newegg? I would really appreciate it. 

PS: I don't think it is worth buying DDR3 memory because it isn't worth it. I am looking for DDR2.


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

Can you please give me a link to that product on newegg? and one more question is it going to work with all the hardware that I linked to above? Like the DDR2 memory and stuff?

Thanks in advance guys and I decided that I will go with the case I linked to in a first message + the q6600 processor.


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

I would suggest this graphics card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127325 
I personally think its better


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

What do you guys think of that video card and my two other posts?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

Hello Ervand



personally I would avoid the nforce board right now they have not had top performer which is *mostly bug free *since the nforce 4 offerings


the 680 was plagued with stability issues and I dont see the 780i as much better; all the newer 790 was suppose to be all that the 780 wasnt >>>> well that is not happening either >>>> they are stupid fussy on the memory as is the 780 >>>>> hell last time I checked Corsair only had two models of memory sticks listed as compatible.

In your shoes >>>> I would go intel with the P35 chipet or X38 chipset 

then run one high end video card or get the 3870 X2 =video card you could crossfire them later if you want to get really radical

I too am a gigabyte fan >>>> I like asus alot too in the intel chipset offerings!

as for water cooling >>> I would water cool the cpu and the video card if you are committed to water cooling 

Danger Den is the top of the line water cooling parts >>> that would be my choice

as far as your CPU goes >>> IMHO the dual core E8400 or higher is a MUCH better choice they overclock higher and their arent many if any programs that can make use of all four cores of a cpu

hell there arent many games that can max out two cores yet of the muscle the E8400 has to offer in the future the quad will take its rightful place but for the next two years you will barely be using cores 3 & 4 if at all!

that my two cents


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*



linderman said:


> Hello Ervand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you give me links on newegg.com to the boards that you suggest? I was trying to figure out, which one you ment, but I got confused. There are so many Asus borad with intel chipset p35 and all of them look different. Give me some links please to end my strugling =)

I was gonna run GeForce 8800GT (just like i already listen in my first message) and crossfire those. Are this considered to be high end?

What about the south bridge? I heard that it gets hot too.

and also regarding the watercooling the video cards... Should I cool both of them? is it even physical possible? I don't think there is enough space in between the two to fit the pipes.

and also regarding the corsair memory. I don't care which one I get corsair or not. Only thing I care is that ram works the way it should and it is fast (and if it is not fast enough - can be overclocked to become fast). If you want to suggest me a good ram solution, it would be great. Here is a deal I have up to $170 to spend on 4GB's of RAM. Can you suggest me the fastest, best quality solution that's going to work with those motherboards you will suggest? (link it all please, thanks)

I am sorry if I seem stupid - I am just not very experienced with computers.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

there is no shame nor should you feel reluctant to ask for help!


only SLI motherboards can run nvidea based chipsets in tandem

ATI dual cards are crossfire on crossfire motherboards


the models I suggest as better are Gigabyte GA-X38-DQ6

P35 chipset boards

Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4

Asus P5K

dont have the time at the moment to supply newegg links / but you should google these boards I have listed and check out reviews on them

as for ram >>>> the point I was making about Corsair only offering two models of sticks for the 780 chipset of the board you referred to / was corsair is one of the elite ram manufs ......... if they have such meager offerings if spells and smells of compatibility problems

check out some motherboard reviews on the board above and I will check back on this tread for a more detailed disussion as time permits


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*



linderman said:


> I will check back on this tread for a more detailed disussion as time permits


Thanks for the info, but I was not able to find anything exact by typing those names in newegg.com search.

I would really appreciate links.

I was suggested with these three boards in private messages.

 MSI P7N SLI Platinum LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
ASUS P5N-D LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
EVGA 123-YW-E175-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i FTW SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail

I personally like the third one because it has:
1) *6 USB ports* on the back (which is very nice, but not necessary, since I don't mind buying a pci usb card),
2) New egg also says that it has "Enthusiast design for great overclocking performance" and people say that it is easy to overclock with it's bios,

but I am not sure about the quality of the board, how fast it is and stuff like that.

*At this point I need help from you or any other user:*

*1.* I just noticed that the board that I like has a memory standard DDR2 1066 and the other two are DDR2 800. I am not sure what that means. Does DDR 1066 mean it is faster then the others? (it would be sweet)
*2.* If you have a better suggestion for me, then please give me a link as long as it does not go over $200 (after rebates and stuff like that). If you don't have a suggestion and you think one of those boards is good enough, then just give me ONE link and I will buy it! I have money on my hands and the only thing that keeps me away from buying a new system is motherboard and ram.
*3.* What ever you suggest, some other board or one of those boards I listed PLEASE give me a link to ram, so that I can order a whole system right away. My only requirement is that it is as fast as possible (or can be overclocked to fast rates) and doesn’t go over $170 after rebates and discounts.

I am waiting for someone’s soonest reply. I am tired of my old PC. I finally have the money (which I couldn’t get for a long time) and I don’t want to wait any longer!

*Thanks*


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128089R


fast mem and it looks cool when working
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148070


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*



1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128089R
> 
> 
> fast mem and it looks cool when working
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148070


Hey! Thanks for putting the end to my struggles!
I'll get 4 gigs of that ram and also get a brand new motherboard, because I don't trust open box + sometimes they don't send all the parts and a brand new one is only $20 bucks more. I am loving the 8 usb ports on the back 

*One LAST thing.... Can you verify that all parts will work and connect with each other?*

*This stuff was suggested to me long time ago. I didn't buy anything yet. I will start buying when I am 100% sure what I want to get.*

*$200* - GIGABYTE GA-EX38-DS4 LGA 775 Intel X38 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 

*$220* - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor - Retail

*$95 x2 = $190* Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail 

*$185 x2 = $370* - 2x EVGA 512-P3-N802-AR GeForce 8800GT Superclocked 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail

*$120* - SILVERSTONE ST85ZF ATX12V EPS12V 850W SLI Certified Power Supply 90V ~ 264V (Auto Range) - Retail

*$170* - Western Digital Raptor X WD1500AHFD 150GB 10,000 RPM 16MB Cache Serial ATA150 Hard Drive - OEM

*$85 x2 = 170* Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gbs Hard Drive - OEM

*$55* - ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler - Retail

*$200 *- COOLER MASTER - COSMOS 1000 (ATX Full Tower Computer Case) - Retail

This ends up to $1650. Which isn't that bad.... because I can afford a good water cooling system to cool processor, northbridge, and 2 video cards. I am going to set up a separate topic for that.

Waiting for your soonest reply.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

oh your going sli (sorry thought linderman had conviced you otherwise) in that case you will need this motherboard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188026

with the new motherboard you it will all work together


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

hmmmm the final choices can only be made by you!


but as stated several times above / IMHO nforce chipsets are to be avoided in all boards with 680 chipsets and newer unless you are perfectly willing to accept the quirkyness and finickies that come with them !!!! that means very little in the stable SLI department


Intel and ATI are married now >>>> therefore Intel chipsets are ATI = crossfire if you want two cards


IMHO I would stick with the Gigabyte board Got0wned linked and bump your video card to the 8800GTX and only run ONE card

SLI has outlived its day IMHO most boards dont run the second card in 16x speed mode anyway >>>> the second card cuts down to 8x

in reality / SLI two cards only gets extra performance of about 25% from the second card >>>>> thats big $$$$$ in my book to use 25% of a video card like the 8800GT

one 8800GTX will keep pace or beat the 8800GT in sli in most games in the REAL world ......... not bench mark smoke!!


you call / but for my money asus and gigabyte* only*


I sold two systems last year that were spec'd by the customer / EVGA 680i chipset boards >>>>> those were the fussiest pieces of [email protected]#$%^&*()_ that I ever played with!!

in the end / the owners were trying to get me to replace their boards with different boards for no money >>>>> I repeatedly reminded them, the spec was their choice not mine !!!!! I advised against it

I have played with two 780 systems at the college computer & rec center >>>> it didnt take long and I walked away from them !! they too are damn fussy and unstable most of the time.

each new nforce offering that comes out ....... always states to be the answer to all the fussies of the last one........ well I aint seen it yet !!
\
when I do ; then I will start suggesting them but for now >>>>>

booooooooo all the way to the 790 !! what else they got ????


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

the rest of your spec looks great


dont overclock more than 10% with the stock cooler
'


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/ga-x38-dq6.html

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/ga-ep35-ds4.html

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/asus-p5k_2.html

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=548913


check out the asus formula striker boards 



read between the lines here !!!!!!!!!!!!! a near $300.00 board should not be described like this !!

http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3267&p=8


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

idiosyncrasies ?????? what is that ???????????


thats not what I call them LOL


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*



linderman said:


> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/ga-x38-dq6.html
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/ga-ep35-ds4.html
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/asus-p5k_2.html
> http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=548913


So you are saing that I should go with this right here?:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128089
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197
+ one of these two 8800 GTX video cards? BFG vs. ZOTAC Which one is better? (don't worry about the price, just tell me which one is better, or give me a new link to a better one)

I am not sure what you said about crossfiring 8800 GTX on a Gigabyte board. I thought it is impossible... Anyways if I get GTX then I will only get one card. Will I be able to run GTX on a Gigabyte board?


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

For my mild 2.6 winter/2.3 summer on my e4300 (stock 1.8, if I have to have a/c on it cost more) and 3 on my e6750 (stock 2.66) the 650i has worked fine for me (I had my e4300 up a lil past 3, but I need my main puter for work...). 

Here's a favorable review of the evga board as well...not that you couldn't find a bad one...but I do respect the guys over at [H]. 

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTQ5NCwxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==

Toms Hardware didn't have too much about the top tier chipsets, other than better RAID on intel, and 10 watts more power for the nvidia. 

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/x48-790i-chipset,1940-24.html (top end, not the 750i) 

Anyways, these are my opinions...nothing more...I'm sure whatever you choose will make you quite happy...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

yes >>>> IMHO the gigabyte board you linked is an excellent choice and has an excellent performance for the value....... especially when you consider it can run shoulder to shoulder in the performance world with $300.00 motherboards!


yes the ram sticks you choose are an excellent choice, however most guys end up running them without the cooler fans which is just useless bling bling in my opinion.

as for video card >>>>> stick with EVGA they are awesome ......... I have long ago gave up on the poor quiality and unreliability of BFG cards not sure on the other one you listed ?????? but EVGA has treated me soooo well; I wouldnt think to look else where when it comes to video cards with nvidea chipsets!


thats my two cents >>>>>


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*



linderman said:


> as for video card >>>>> stick with EVGA they are awesome ......... I have long ago gave up on the poor quiality and unreliability of BFG cards not sure on the other one you listed ?????? but EVGA has treated me soooo well; I wouldnt think to look else where when it comes to video cards with nvidea chipsets!


Well thanks! You ended my struggle =) today I am going to order most of the parts. I don't have enough to get the whole system, but at least I'll have my new computer working and then slowly I will add more parts until I get them all.

Mean while I have a quick question about video cards, because I am not getting it yet and instead I am going to use my old one for now until I get enough money.

*1.* There is *8800 GTX* and there is *9800 GTX*. Isn't *9800 *better then *8800*? Doesn't it mean it is an updated version of 8800?? Or it is a completely different video card?

*2.* What's better *EVGA 8800 GTX* or *EVGA 9800 GTX Superclocked*


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

the 9800 is built to be a little faster; but it also has been associated with some heat problems and I dont see much of an improvement over the 8800GTX >>>> IMHO the 8800GTX is a better card Nvidea has alot of pressure on them to keep making newer bigger, faster cards

ATI came out with the 3780 X2 / which is two video gpu's on one card >>>> it was almost as fast as one 8800GTX and *cheaper *

that put nvidea on the hot seat to develop a line of video cards that was significantly faster to justify their price structure 

I have never yet seen any game the 8800GTS 640meg couldnt handle ...... therfore I dont see you ever being disappointed with the 8800GTX which has substanially more horsepower in comparison


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

I see, thanks.

and what's EVGA 8800 GTX Superclocked?

Is it when the card was factory overclocked and still has the unvoided warranty?

Is it better to buy one like that or is it better to buy a regular and overclock it myself (I'll probably have better results if I overclock it myself)?

Can an Superclocked card be overclocked manually?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

superclocked = factory overclocked >>>> warranty is valid



you wont need to squeeze (overclock) a 8800GTX :wink::wave:


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ready to build (!), but I need some suggestions...*

Hey thanks for all your help and patience.
and thanks to everybody else that helped me here and in other topics.
I am marking this topic as SOLVED.

I'll need help with overclocking, updating bios, and choosing a water cooling system.
I'll set up new topics later...

linderman, do you mind helping me with those topics? I'll pm you links later, when I start working on it, if you don't mind..?

*I really appreciate it. TechSupportForum.Com helped me a lot with my computer and design issues and ofcouse will help me in the future.

I just donated $40 bucks to the forums (and got my 1 year subscription), just like I promised.

THANKS!*


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Please feel free to PM me whenever you wish !! :wave:



and thank-you very much for the donation support ray:ray:




best regards


joe


----------

